# New 2017 GMC 2500HD, anything we need to do to the frame prior to putting into service?



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey All,

Are most frames undercoated of some sort these days? Should we fluid film, or under coat the frame of our new truck? We have not picked the truck up yet, so I am uncertain what the frame looks like and if it has any sort of undercoating already in place.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

DO NOT. Fluid film that chassis! The GM coating gets desolved by it. You can do the rest of truck underside


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Get a can of Daubert Nox Rust 121-B, its the wax coating they use. Just touch it up in any weak spots in the wax you see. Fluid Film eats the wax like fireside said, but you can use Fluid Film or Boeshield on the painted surfaces of the underside, and on say the rear springs, axle housing, etc.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

If you're going to keep the truck for 5 years or more I would get that frame galavanized if I was you. You can also galavanize things like the control arms and and larger pieces that are in non rub areas.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

If it's the same as a 2010 frame I would weld the upper front diff bracket on the frame as it will break off soon...Happened on all my chevy's '10,08,06,03,01...


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

GM frames were improved starting in 2011. No need to do any welding. I would apply new Hampshire oil back n black undercoating to the frame and body panels underneath. Just did this on Sat. to my 2007. Apply once per year & I think the truck will continue to look like New. I've used fluid film in the past this oil is the real McCoy. You need 2 gallons. Order on Amazon or through their website nhoilundercoating.com

Good luck
Dan


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Guys thanks for the replies! It looks like the rockers and lower quarter panels have a rock chip type paint/coating applied to better protect. We are going to get some weather guards/mud flaps and do as one of you recommended to the underside.

I'm going to have to research how to galvanize. I didn't know that was even possible, rather I would have assumed you have to order the truck frame galvanized. Again I know nothing about this, so I will have to research.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

CK82 said:


> I'm going to have to research how to galvanize. I didn't know that was even possible, rather I would have assumed you have to order the truck frame galvanized. Again I know nothing about this, so I will have to research.


I'll save you the time and trouble. Whomever suggested that you galvanize your frame was smoking something. It's definitely _not_ something you can do now that the truck is fully assembled. Oh, and even if you pulled your cab & box off, then fully disassembled everything attached to your frame, you'd still have to get it stripped before getting it galvanized. This one's a non-starter.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/16...zed-frame-fisher-xv2-and-hiway-sander.165214/


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

That's crazy ridiculous dipping frames. The cabs will rot out way before the frame you'd think


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I stand corrected. Of course I should have figured that somebody with far more money than sense would do it. And yes, the body will now rot off long before the frame gives up the ghost.


----------

